# wtf resorts that require a leash?



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I know some mountains over here in the New England area still do this. Jay Peak I believe is one of them.. but I've never seen it enforced.. the leash concept is pretty outdated now a days. 

Do you look like a dog? That could be a reason.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Karasene said:


> Do you look like a dog? That could be a reason.


:laugh: Leashes aren't really needed. I never wear one and have never been hassled about it.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

here's another thread about leashes.

Here they check and say it's the law. yeah? but I AM THE LAW.

edit: sorry about the anke strap that's a real bummer.


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Jiminy Peak requires one. They follow me around going, "Do you have a leash? Where's your leash? Got a leash? Let me see your leash."

Honestly, I put one on and clip it to itself.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

StarCommand said:


> Jiminy Peak requires one. They follow me around going, "Do you have a leash? Where's your leash? Got a leash? Let me see your leash."
> 
> Honestly, I put one on and clip it to itself.


i just tie the leash to the base and ratchet it to the ankle strap. got ma leash on.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

tripper said:


> I was recently at Mount Brumont, in Quebec Canada and I was told that I needed a leash to get on the lift. They were only 6 dollars so it's not a huge deal to me, but I just though that this was ridiculous. Has anyone heard of a resort in the states requiring a leash?
> 
> Then to top things off, while I was inside buying the leash someone stole one of my brand new rome 390 ankle straps. Not both mind you, just one. Talk about a shitty day


The best method for avoiding getting hassled to use a leash is to use a leash.

I personally use 2 leashes just incase I take off my leash and somehow forget to grab my board my backup leash will save it from flying away. But sometimes I worry about what will happen if I undo my backup leash and forget to hold on to my board


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Phenom said:


> The best method for avoiding getting hassled to use a leash is to use a leash.
> 
> I personally use 2 leashes just incase I take off my leash and somehow forget to grab my board my backup leash will save it from flying away. But sometimes I worry about what will happen if I undo my backup leash and forget to hold on to my board


you can never be too sure. i killed some kid on skis last year with a runaway board. that jut sucked.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Well I went to one resort where I needed a leash which I bought for $5.

I just strapped it onto the bindings and left it there.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Seems a lot of places around the north east "require" them. I see signs at most places I go about them. I just clip it to a hole in my high back and no one is the wiser.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I use a leash-lock so when I duck inside to use the bathroom or get a drink I can lock the board up to the rack.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Leashes do nothing for boards that don't have step in bindings. It takes a special set of circumstances for complete binding failure to happen that would cause your board to go flying


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

It sucks but a leash usually is required due to it being a "safety retention device" like brakes on skis... Personnelly I think its bogus unless you have step in bindings but its a cheap necessary evil until "safety retention device" actually gets defined by a law case.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

i was at blue hills last week, signs everywhere about "no leash no ride" or some shit, i just ignored it and nobody said anything.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

I actually use one but not for their reasoning.... last season I was halfway up the lift and my toe strap came undone, not usually a big deal but I had my p1.1 speed zones that the top strap is only a clip, so I grabbed my board by the heel cup just before it fell...Got to the top and ran off the lift with my board in my arms and proceeded to fall on my face over the east coast ice. Scared the shit outa me so now I clip my front binding to my boot. no rule where I ride though.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Leashes required here @ Blue Mountain, Ont. as well. Not necessarily enforced but they've mentioned it before. 

Just yesterday I saw a board sliding down the mountain towards a father & his young daughter. Behind this runaway board was a dude straight lining it on his snowboard to try to recover it for his girlfriend. Not only did the board hit the kid, but the dude chasing it plowed in to both of them so hard it made me cringe. True story


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

when I go up to NY to snowboard some of the places have signs saying that it is NY law to have a leash on your snowboard... I haven't had a leash since I was 13 and nobody has called me out on it so yeah


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> Leashes do nothing for boards that don't have step in bindings. It takes a special set of circumstances for complete binding failure to happen that would cause your board to go flying


There was a binding failure on a lift here today. The board sans one binding was sitting right beneath the chairs. A few minutes later a girl holding one binding in her lap passed us in the opposite direction riding back down.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse;350696} Just yesterday I saw a board sliding down the mountain towards a father & his young daughter. Behind this runaway board was a dude straight lining it on his snowboard to try to recover it for his girlfriend. Not only did the board hit the kid said:


> You know i was at blue that day and i do remember hearing about that........Didnt see it though....
> I didnt know Blue had the leash rule though, mine is clipped at both ends to my bindings, most of the time atleast....


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've seen places that had signs posted saying you had to have a leash, but I've never seen that silliness enforced.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> There was a binding failure on a lift here today. The board sans one binding was sitting right beneath the chairs. A few minutes later a girl holding one binding in her lap passed us in the opposite direction riding back down.


But the chances of that happening are very very rare.. like i said special set of circumstances. Of course.. not saying it couldn't happen.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And a leash would not have prevented that. When the leash is attached to your binding, and 90% of the time for your board to get away the binding is going to have to rip out. Kind of defeats the purpose. Most worthless piece of equipment evar...


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm with most of these people, for years I just had one of the mini ones and ran it from my binding to another part of my binding. Though its been about 3 years since I have had it on there, only place that ever asked was a tiny mountain Titus in upstate NY and I still keep one in my bag.


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

This is an interesting topic, as I have been riding with a leash the last couple of years with my buddies in the New Mexico resorts. I always thought of it as a necessity. But I was riding Flows the last two seasons and never thought about how the rule shouldn't apply the same to strap-ins...

But really, no matter what the binding, your board can still go flying down the mountain when your foot is not attached. But most people have a foot in at all times.

It's a necessary evil to achieve a greater safety. I realize that this probably happens very rarely, and almost every time it does, it was because some idiot let his board go while walking with it. And that is just it, these silly rules are there because of idiots.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

Leashes are worthless. However it's Washington State law so I do it. Sucks to get hassled about it and lose your spot in the lift line.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Its great for noobs, worthless for the rest of us, me thinks


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

kraig4422 said:


> Leashes are worthless. However it's Washington State law so I do it. Sucks to get hassled about it and lose your spot in the lift line.


Michigan state law, too. Some places are real nazis about the leash, but most places don't really pay attention... Years ago they made me hike back to the lodge and buy one from their pro shop. I always have one with me (in pocket or in car) but don't usually have it on my board. 

It is the dumbest law ever, but there's pretty much nothing short of a tree well that will stop a runaway snowboard a friend of mine almost lost his that way at Canyons last winter.


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

david_z said:


> Michigan state law, too. Some places are real nazis about the leash, but most places don't really pay attention... Years ago they made me hike back to the lodge and *buy one from their pro shop.* I always have one with me (in pocket or in car) but don't usually have it on my board.
> 
> It is the dumbest law ever, but there's pretty much nothing short of a tree well that will stop a runaway snowboard a friend of mine almost lost his that way at Canyons last winter.


I had to do that too. Those bastards screwed me for $9 on a $1.50 leash.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Am I the only one who remembers when you actually had to lift a pant leg and show the lifties the leash? I keep one in my pocket just in case.

FWIW, I've seen quite a few run away boards flying down slopes. Not a good thing, boards can get going pretty fast on their own.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

mallrat said:


> Am I the only one who remembers when you actually had to lift a pant leg and show the lifties the leash? I keep one in my pocket just in case.


Just on Sunday I was up at Crystal Mountain (MI) with my wife & nephew and at the main high speed lift there the liftie & assistant were bellowing out that "Leashes are required by law and if you don't have one you can't ride up". Of course the doucher in front of us didn't have one; they didn't let him ride up, sent him to his car or the pro shop. They were really checking for leashes at that chair but the other chairs nobody was paying attention.


----------



## SmallPAUKS (Dec 15, 2010)

garlicbread said:


> i was at blue hills last week, signs everywhere about "no leash no ride" or some shit, i just ignored it and nobody said anything.


Hahaha I didn't think I'd see anyone from Blue Hills here! I was just there on tuesday, lines were rediculous


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Leashes are a dime a dozen. Came free w. every set of bindings I've bought.

The bigger issue.

Someone stole your fucking strap? Have you talked to rome yet? Maybe make a deal w. them to send you a new one. That's fucking balls. I'd be furious.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, not likely to happen, but I've seen two runaway snowboards over the years and those suckers sure can fly.


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

little devil said:


> Leashes are a dime a dozen. Came free w. every set of bindings I've bought.
> 
> The bigger issue.
> 
> Someone stole your fucking strap? Have you talked to rome yet? Maybe make a deal w. them to send you a new one. That's fucking balls. I'd be furious.


Yea dude some douchebag stole it during the 5 minutes i was inside buying a leash. I already filled out a parts request for Rome. Hopefully, the send it out soon.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Karasene said:


> Jay Peak I believe is one of them.


Jay is definitely not one of them. Up until they started the RFID this year you barely needed a pass to ride there.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> But the chances of that happening are very very rare.. like i said special set of circumstances. Of course.. not saying it couldn't happen.


I didn't mean my post to contradict what you said. I agree, it's extremely rare (I hope) and a leash does nothing to safeguard against it. Her binding was probably leashed to her boot. I just brought it up because I was surprised at the timing. I've only seen it once ever in my life and it happened on the same day you mentioned binding failures and boards going flying.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your strap. Thats is a total cunts act to steal that! 

Never wore a leash and never been to a hill where they are required. Riding for ten years and never seen a runaway board.


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

Same here roremc, except this one time I went with a friend that never snowboarded before and I was at a place I've never boarded and accidently brought him to the top of a black diamond. I ride down and when I get to the bottom and look up and all I see is him riding the board down like a sled, falling off, and the board coming down the slope at about 50 mph.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

@Kraig - Is it really a law? I live in WA and haven't been hassled about a leash in forever. I don't even have one on my board anymore. 

@Mallrat - I do remember when you had to lift your pant leg and show your leash. I always hated that and felt inconvenienced, even though it only took second.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

all this leash stuff is news to me. I can't believe all these places and people that find it necessary. never heard of such nonsense.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hahah, I remember having to lift my pant leg also. It was over 10 years ago though and even then they barely checked. I had it with my clickers but I've never heard of anyone falling out of their step in bindings. :dunno:

At least the new leashes can just attach to a keyring around the laces. I hated it having to put that thing around my calf. It made for a good handle for the board at least.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

They rarely check around here. High school kids making minimum wage don't give a rats ass. When they do I just look them in the eye, say it's in the boot and keep walking, they've never checked me further.

I think I've only seen 2 runaway boards in my life, last year was a school ski club girl that took her rental board off and was walking down the slope, someone sprayed her for walking in the middle of it and she dropped the board.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> @Kraig - Is it really a law? I live in WA and haven't been hassled about a leash in forever. I don't even have one on my board anymore.


IDK about where you're at but here it is official:

Michigan Legislature - Section 408.341

(2) While in a ski area, a skier or passenger shall not...(f) Use a ski lift or ski without properly engaging and using ski restraining devices, brakes, or restraining straps.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

This is the first season I have not used a leash. It have strapped to the front binding just in case anyone says anything. To me it seems there is a bigger risk of the screws coming loose that hold the board to the binding...but I would think people would notice this before it became catastrophic ie board separating from the binding while in the lift.

The wed before I was riding the lift and saw a kid yard sail on his skies and of course he ended up down hill from the skies. 2nd kid comes down on snow board and stops down hill from the skies. He decides to take off his snowboard and walk up to get the other kids skies. The skier is significantly down hill from the snow boarder...Snow boarder attempts to slide snowboard to skier downhill (I am watching from a stopped lift, thinking, this is not going to end well, either the snowboard is going to hit the skier or is going to slide past the skier and hit someone else) Sure enough the snow board slides past skier but instead of hitting someone veers of into the woods. The funny part is the snowboarder starts yelling frantically for someone to get the snowboard. The other dude is just sitting there...I am in a chair lift that just started moving again laughing. The dude made such spectacle out of the whole deal. I guess the point is a leash is going to help with a situation like this..


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

This is the first season I have not used a leash. It have strapped to the front binding just in case anyone says anything. To me it seems there is a bigger risk of the screws coming loose that hold the board to the binding...but I would think people would notice this before it became catastrophic ie board separating from the binding while in the lift.

The wed before I was riding the lift and saw a kid yard sail on his skies and of course he ended up down hill from the skies. 2nd kid comes down on snow board and stops down hill from the skies. He decides to take off his snowboard and walk up to get the other kids skies. The skier is significantly down hill from the snow boarder...Snow boarder attempts to slide snowboard to skier downhill (I am watching from a stopped lift, thinking, this is not going to end well, either the snowboard is going to hit the skier or is going to slide past the skier and hit someone else) Sure enough the snow board slides past skier but instead of hitting someone veers of into the woods. The funny part is the snowboarder starts yelling frantically for someone to get the snowboard. The other dude is just sitting there...I am in a chair lift that just started moving again laughing. The dude made such spectacle out of the whole deal. I guess the point is a leash is not going to help with stupidity.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Its an old school skier based mentality that has, for the most part, fallen by the wayside. It doesnt take too much common sense to understand that having a snowboard binding totally release resulting in loss of ones board would have to be a result of a binding failure or extreme rider negligence(unlike skis that are actually designed to fall off with contact/torque) In 14 years of riding last year was the first time Ive even seen a snowboard fall from a lift while seeing skis is a daily occurrence. Runaway boards on the slopes are usually due to inexperienced riders walking their board on the slopes and letting them get away from them when they try to strap in. A leash wont prevent this from happening since you have to disengage a leash to walk around in the first place. Sometimes Brighton will get on a leash kick for a few days and hassle people but for the most part its a non issue these days.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Must not be enforced because I've never used a leash and i know a good amount of resorts I've been to require one.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

This is so funny that I should witness a runaway board today. A young girl, maybe 15 or 16 years old was running down the gentle slope trying to catch her board. They were going at the same pace and the slope was about 100 yards long, so she was pretty gassed by the end.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone know why it even started? I remember taking a lesson and one of the first things the instructor taught us was to put the board upside down on the bindings if we weren't strapping in. And again I've never seen it get disengage from step in bindings back in the day. I had a pair of clickers and never had an issue.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

fact: I have seen a thousand times more runaway skis than runaway snowboards. so maybe its the skiers that should wear a leash


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

most skis nowadays have automatic brakes that engage if the rider isn't wearing the skis.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> fact: I have seen a thousand times more runaway skis than runaway snowboards. so maybe its the skiers that should wear a leash


In what situation do skis run away? They've had auto brakes since the mid 80's or so, so I don't understand.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> In what situation do skis run away?


Any time the ski comes off, as it's designed to do.



Toecutter said:


> They've had auto brakes since the mid 80's or so, so I don't understand.


Yes, there's no debate that skis have brakes, and they work pretty well but the skis still will fly halfway down the mountain unless they flip over or run in to something.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I've seen skiiers eat shit and knock both their skis off all the time and they never slide half way down the mountain. They always stop in the immediate area :dunno:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

david_z said:


> Any time the ski comes off, as it's designed to do.
> 
> Yes, there's no debate that skis have brakes, and they work pretty well but the skis still will fly halfway down the mountain unless they flip over or run in to something.


Can't say I've ever witnessed that. I watched a couple of skiers yard sale today, blow out of both skis, and the skis ended up maybe a couple of body lengths away at most.


----------

